# Amoxicillin safe to take in 2ww?



## Rebexa (Apr 1, 2008)

I am 3 days past a 5 day transfer and have had a cough for a few weeks now which has worsened the last few days (just my luck!). I have been to the NHS walk in centre this morning and the doctor has prescribed me a course of amoxicillin. I am worried that taking medication will affect my chance of success. Is this drug safe to take during the two week wait?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Amoxicillin has been used for years without evidence of harm.

Much worse for you to get a pneumonia.


----------



## Rebexa (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Hopeful Hazel. And good luck with the impending arrival!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Just been having another think about your question.

Are you on oestrogen supplements? If so you might want to ring your clinic and just check whether they want you to take a slightly increased dose as you are needing the antibiotics.

It does not have too much of an impact, but oestrogen levels can drop a little after a few days of antibiotic therapy due to effects on the gut bacteria. They might just want you to up the oestrogen dose. The evidence only comes from oral contraceptive use, so it is rather theoretical when comparing to IVF treatments.


----------



## Rebexa (Apr 1, 2008)

Hazel

Just update....my clinic have advised me to up my dose of oestrogen by 2mg per day (now 8mg in total). Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am glad you double checked with the clinic. 
Like I said it is a bit theoretical, but the extra dosage will help to ensure the right levels are maintained.

I really hope your chest feels better soon, it is a bit miserable having an infection at this time.


----------

